#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  What are best beginners surf beaches in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

We all know as an island nation, Sri Lanka has endless beaches. Sri lanka is the best destination for beach holidays and water sports. especially surfing. In my knowledge Weligama Beach and Mirissa Beach are best for surfing. Do guys know any other beaches that are best for beignners to surf? Let me know those beaches in the comments below!

----------

